
The Happy City and Our $20 Trillion Opportunity - hcho3
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2017/02/10/the-happy-city/
======
ccvannorman
The problem with complicated "call to action" pieces like this is that they
make great points but amount to nothing. To make a real change is going to
come from big business leaders who pursue wealth and a market opportunity
(like Uber, not to say that I support them.)

It's simply not going to happen if a few hundred (or hundred thousand) people
read this article and try to "ride their bike more" or "vote against that new
highway". The system has too much momentum. Your best bet to make a real
impact is to found or be a part of a team that is founding a brand new city
with this new mentality. You're not going to change Orlando in the next 50
years with wishful thinking and good points.

~~~
LoonyBalloony
“You never change things by fighting the existing reality. To change
something, build a new model that makes the existing model obsolete.”

― R. Buckminster Fuller

~~~
khrbrt
I'm a big fan of the guy, but did any of his ideas actually catch on in a big
way? They seem to mostly be techno-historical curiosities.

------
m0llusk
How we design cities is indeed important. As such it is important to focus on
design performance and to get the history right when that is used for
reference.

Car and tire companies did not plot to shut down the streetcars. Streetcars
were disliked by their patrons and wore out. In many ways the failure to
rebuilt the streetcar system when it reached end of life is similar to the
problems with our bridges deteriorating faster than they can be rebuilt. All
transportation systems need to be embraced by customers and to be efficient
enough to be rebuilt as necessary.

It is important to understand that what happened with streetcars does not
change any of the basic points made in this piece.

